# Best .45 for money



## Rob_Watson

I am looking for a new .45 to carry for police duty, was looking at Taurus 845, Does anyone have feedback on that pistol or recommendation on another for under 600$


----------



## hideit

grab the latest issue of FMG's american handgunner - there is an article on beer budget 1911s
springfield armory GI / Auto-Ordnance / Rock Island Armory / Merto Arms / Para USA
all under $600

out of that list i'd take the springfield armory GI
i would not get the taurus in any case - just toooo many threads on problems


----------



## VAMarine

Rob_Watson said:


> I am looking for a new *.45 to carry for police duty,* was looking at Taurus 845, Does anyone have feedback on that pistol or recommendation on another for under *600$*


If you buy a Taurus for police duty, I will find you and beat you with a bag of donuts.

For under $600 you should be looking at *Glock 21s*, *M&P45s*, even used HK USPs, and that's *not including any LE discounts.* You should be able to get a very good gun for under $600.


----------



## Rob_Watson

If you buy a Taurus for police duty, I will find you and beat you with a bag of donuts.
I am getting a lot of that, I am just not sold on Glock due to no safety. Thanks for input


----------



## VAMarine

Rob_Watson said:


> If you buy a Taurus for police duty, I will find you and beat you with a bag of donuts.
> I am getting a lot of that, I am just not sold on Glock due to no safety. Thanks for input


If you want a manual safety, the* M&P45 is available with one* as well is the *Springfield XD45 Service* and the *Beretta PX4 in .45*

Also remember that factory MSRP is typically $100-$150 higher than average retail.


----------



## Rob_Watson

Thanks, I am starting to persuade myself to Springfield


----------



## VAMarine

Rob_Watson said:


> Thanks, I am starting to persuade myself to Springfield


Those are going be be a little harder to find and despite being an owner of two Springfield products, I would suggest taking a harder look at the S&W.


----------



## chessail77

Take a good look at S&W M&P.....JJ


----------



## FNISHR

You know, many police officers carry Glocks for years with excellent results, and the G21 would be a fine carry piece, especially since you'll have it in a good holster. But if you just can't see that, you might want to shop around a little and if you do, I bet you could find a regular Springfield Mil-Spec instead of the GI version, and still be within your budget. The reason I suggest that is that I think the larger ejection port has a lot to be said for it.

Just one guy's thoughts.


----------



## VAMarine

Something to keep in mind is that many departments prohibit the use of Cocked and Locked carry, even on OFF DUTY carry.

While the 1911 makes for a fine carry gun for "civilian use", and when not used as a primary firearm it's great, but when it comes to a duty gun and the pistol is your primary, there are better options when you may have to fight your way back to the squad car to retreive a long gun.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Just this past November, I bought a new M&P 45 with the 4" barrel and standard size frame. An Apex DCAEK kit was installed while I waited for my NICS to clear. Later that evening I re-installed the factory OEM trigger spring. This is probably the best shooting practical carry .45 I have ever had the pleasure to own or shoot. And excellent carry gun and one you might wish to give some real serious thought to getting.


----------



## Bulldog

VAMarine said:


> Something to keep in mind is that *many departments prohibit the use of Cocked and Locked carry*, even on OFF DUTY carry.
> 
> While the 1911 makes for a fine carry gun for "civilian use", and when not used as a primary firearm it's great, but when it comes to a duty gun and the pistol is your primary, there are better options when you may have to fight your way back to the squad car to retreive a long gun.


This



SouthernBoy said:


> Just this past November, I bought a new M&P 45 with the 4" barrel and standard size frame. An Apex DCAEK kit was installed while I waited for my NICS to clear. Later that evening I re-installed the factory OEM trigger spring. This is probably the best shooting practical carry .45 I have ever had the pleasure to own or shoot. And excellent carry gun and one you might wish to give some real serious thought to getting.


Yes. M&P is one of the top pistols you can by IMO.

The only thing is I have never heard of any Law Enforcement Agency allowing you to carry something other than what is suppose to be issued.

I am not a big fan of the Glock, but you should have no problems with safeties. Just remember to keep your finger off the trigger. I however don't blame you for wanting to carry something other than a Glock if they will let you.


----------



## NavyVet

VAMarine said:


> Something to keep in mind is that many departments prohibit the use of Cocked and Locked carry, even on OFF DUTY carry.
> 
> While the 1911 makes for a fine carry gun for "civilian use", and when not used as a primary firearm it's great, but when it comes to a duty gun and the pistol is your primary, there are better options when you may have to fight your way back to the squad car to retreive a long gun.


Hello, first time poster here. I would like to know if you would elaborate further on your view of the 1911 and its draw backs as a primary. Thank you.


----------



## Bisley

I favor Glock or XD because I know them, but I hear only good things from M&P owners. Personally, I would not want a lever safety on a carry gun, because I think they are unnecessary for a striker fired pistol being used by an experienced shooter, but that all depends on how you train, I guess.


----------



## paratrooper

Forget the Taurus.......seriously.

Go with the Glock. It has two safeties. The trigger and the gray matter between your ears.


----------



## VAMarine

NavyVet said:


> Hello, first time poster here. I would like to know if you would elaborate further on your view of the 1911 and its draw backs as a primary. Thank you.


Drawbacks are pretty simple:

1: Capacity. 7 or 8 +1 for capacity in a full size, 6 or 7+1 in a compact, not counting some of of the double stack models.

2: Weight. A full size steel frame 1911 weighs in at 38oz empty. A similar size polymer 9mm that holds 20 rounds weighs less. There's some lightweight and smaller models, but that leads into other issues that I'll cover later.

3: The manual safety. It takes more time to build the "muscle memory" to swipe off the safety during the draw stroke.

4: Higher level of user end maintenance.

And that's not even getting into finding the right mix of ammo and magazines that your gun likes which can be maddening _if an issue._

The 1911 is a nice pistol, and if you shoot it well and are willing to put in some effort it can serve well, but regardless of skill it will always be one or the other compared to a lot of other guns. Heavier or carry less ammo.

There's those out there that will say "I just carry an extra magazine" to compensate for the low round count but extra ammo on your person will never make up for less rounds in the gun.

...To be continued.


----------



## majulook

Beretta has a $50 rebate for qualified buyers.

Beretta USA Corp. recognizes the importance of supporting and assisting the individual law enforcement or security officer, military personnel and qualified first responders (see qualified purchaser list below). This program allows these personnel to purchase Two (2) New Beretta Px4 Storm, Cx4 Storm, 90 series or Nano pistol from any dealer and receive a $50 rebate (per pistol) directly from Beretta USA per calendar year. Offer valid for firearms purchased between January 1 - December 31, 2013

Qualified purchasers for this program include:

All sworn Law Enforcement Officers, including state, county and city
All Federal Law Enforcement Officers
All Corrections Officers, including Parole and Probation Officers
All retired Law Enforcement Officers with retired credentials
State licensed Security Company Officers
Licensed Para-Medics and EMTs
Fire Fighters (including volunteers)
Court Judges
District Attorneys and Deputy District Attorneys
Active U.S. Military personnel - all branches
Former U.S. Military personnel - all branches

http://www.berettausa.com/userfiles/file/2013_America_s_Defenders_P_1_2013.pdf


----------



## momtotwo

VAMarine said:


> If you buy a Taurus for police duty, I will find you and beat you with a bag of donuts.


LOL - that is funny stuff right there!


----------



## TheLAGuy

Whats your take on a .40 caliber amigo?

I have a 9 mm but I think my next purchase will be a .40.


----------



## norsmis

Although I am not LE, I am active military and I own both M&P and Glock. Both are awesome weapons and neither have a thumb safety. I have never had any issues with either as far as safety goes. I love my Glock because of the simplicity and ease of breakdown and to be honest, I am more accurate with it over the M&P. I love the M&P because it fits my hand perfectly and, well, its just an awesome looking gun! I did install the Apex trigger upgrade because, in my opinion, the stock triggers suck! lol WIth the Glock blue label program you should be able to find one with 3 mags and night sights for well under $600.


----------



## Newell52

The question was "for the money". In my opinion the best 45 ACP for the money on the market today is the Rock Island Armory. I have one that I paid $385 for about 3 years ago. After several hundred rounds of all kinds of ammo, not a single failure in any way and it is jus't as accurate as more expensive 1911's I have owned. If you want to trick it out you have a great platform to do any custom work you want. All I have done to mine is install a set of Pachmyer wood & rubber grips which really made the gun look great. I think these guns are up to the mid $400's in price now but still a bargain for a reliable and accurate 1911.


----------

